# Buffalo horn Howler



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I just finished this howler about one hour ago. I would like to get 60.00 plus 10.00 shipping fee. I recorded a sound bite of two lonesome howls, and attached the recording here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That is sure a sweet looking call.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks and sounds great Rich !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds real good Rich !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice Rich!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good looking and sounding call there, Rich. If this move didn't have me all tapped out i'd be all over it! I'm sure you'll have someone snag it up quick if you haven't already.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice sound Rich. Gotta love that buffalo horn.


----------

